# Texas eagle alternate transportation



## Train rider (Dec 29, 2015)

Got a call today from Amtrak regarding our Jan 1 trip from San Antonio to Chicago stating that alternate transportation may occur. I assume it is because of the storms but does anyone have any other details?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 29, 2015)

Flooding along the Mississippi. It's affecting the CONO also.


----------



## Train rider (Dec 29, 2015)

Called customer service. Bustitution from Little Rock to St. Louis.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 30, 2015)

That bad, all night on the bus!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 30, 2015)

Is there any rule or law that prevents Amtrak from exchanging trains for buses permanently? I mean we hear over and over again that regardless of how much you paid or what sort of services you were sold Amtrak's sole obligation is to get you from point A to point B however they see fit. Seems like swapping trains for buses would be a great way to increase speeds, reduce costs, and placate an anti-rail congress while incurring little or no liability from unsuspecting passengers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 30, 2015)

Lonestar648 said:


> That bad, all night on the bus!



Yep, totally sucks to get off @ Midnight in Little Rock and ride a bus to St. Louis overnight!

Can you postpone your trip till the flooding ends?


----------



## Train rider (Dec 30, 2015)

Riding on an AGR redemption so no---blackout dates afterward; however I will have some points refunded.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 30, 2015)

Note that the flooding has closed some major highways into STL (i.e. I-44), so the bus companies may have to be creative to make the link.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 31, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Is there any rule or law that prevents Amtrak from exchanging trains for buses permanently? I mean we hear over and over again that regardless of how much you paid or what sort of services you were sold Amtrak's sole obligation is to get you from point A to point B however they see fit. Seems like swapping trains for buses would be a great way to increase speeds, reduce costs, and placate an anti-rail congress while incurring little or no liability from unsuspecting passengers.


You are being sarcastic? Right?


----------



## chakk (Dec 31, 2015)

I remember when Jay Leno suggested that Amtrak assign an auto to each of their employees who would then drive each Amtrak passenger to their destination. But that was back in the days when Amtrak ridership was in a free-fall.


----------



## Train rider (Jan 2, 2016)

Completed 7 hour bus ride from Little Rock to St Louis this morning. Full buses but everything went smooth. The crew working south of Little Rock has been working that line for a few trips and are on the hook for a few more. All of them are showing very good professionalism.


----------

